

An Open Letter To the 5 Million Confused People Who Bought a Samsung Galaxy Note - Brajeshwar
http://gizmodo.com/5897516/an-open-letter-to-the-5-million-confused-people-who-bought-a-samsung-galaxy-note

======
kaolinite
What is with this arrogant assault on choice? Some people want big phones -
get over it!

------
yummyfajitas
I have big hands. It looks good to me.

Or maybe not - I've actually grown partial to the Nokia 1100. It's got a truly
wonderful feature - 7 day battery life.

------
Brajeshwar
I thought even Samsung was confused - Is it a Phone, or is it a Tablet?

